
Who Needs College? The Triumph of Young Web Founders - jazzman
http://mashable.com/2007/06/13/the-triumph-of-young-web-founders/
======
willarson
Building a Web 2.0 website for a computer scientist is like building a
doghouse for an architect. Neither needed to go to college to learn how, and
therein is certainly not the value of their education.

